# National Solar Observatory shuts down over mysterious 'security issue' amid FBI activity and Blackhawk helicopters flying in and out ....



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2018)

National Solar Observatory shuts down over mysterious 'security issue' as geomagnetic storm looms | Daily Mail Online

A solar observatory in New Mexico was mysteriously evacuated last week and remains shut down until further notice, even as a geomagnetic storm bears down on Earth’s atmosphere.

According to local media, the National Solar Observatory in Sunspot, NM has been closed since last Thursday, along with the nearby post office, and employees affected have no idea why.

The FBI has since showed up to the site and Blackhawk helicopters have been seen circling overhead, but officials remain tight-lipped as to what’s going on, saying only that they are ‘addressing a security issue.’ 

The mysterious activity has sparked conspiracy theories across the internet given its alignment with with this week's solar storm.



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 12, 2018)

If people haven't figured out that the government is contacting NHLFs (Non-Human Life Forms), then _they _are the crazy ones....

Did I do 'conspiracy' right?

Very odd, tho....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## EqualReaction (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Blizzard (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## SaintKP (Sep 12, 2018)

You all may be laughing now, but I'll be the one who has the last laugh when I'm not getting probed analy by our new xenos overlords.

*proceeds to build an underground bunker and make multiple tin foil hats*


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Dame (Sep 12, 2018)

*"Somebody saw Serleena landing?"*​


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm going to give the original post some hate because of the novella-esque thread title.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 12, 2018)

Weird, been up there hiking and to the observatory.  Went through the museum.  Nothing really there overall, I think 30ish employees.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 13, 2018)

I've read that the issue is the sheer amount of mercury at the site. Apparently mercury can be weaponized.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 13, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> I've read that the issue is the sheer amount of mercury at the site. Apparently mercury can be weaponized.



You are deflecting.  You are one of _them_.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 13, 2018)

This pic from Google Images makes it pretty clear that the issue is....MUTANTS!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 13, 2018)

This is the only antidote for mind control.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 13, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> This is the only antidote for mind control.



Or...more cowbell....


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2018)

If I believed in a god I'd pray for a comet every single day.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 13, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 24075



I'd say Trump is a lizard person, but previous reports dispute that. https://nypost.com/2017/12/06/man-on-meth-claims-trump-told-him-to-fight-lizard-people-cops/


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 13, 2018)

Solar observatory finally releases statement a week after it shut down to address 'security issue' | Daily Mail Online

The plot thickens. I don't put much stock in the mercury theory because it's an isolated community and you'd need a bunch of machinery to extract it- which would arouse suspicions. The interesting thing to me is that the local PD have been kept out of it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 14, 2018)

I need to stay off of the Internet, this kind of shit keeps me up at night.

SUPER solar flare to WIPE OUT humanity, theorists fear after solar observatory shut down


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I need to stay off of the Internet, this kind of shit keeps me up at night.
> 
> SUPER solar flare to WIPE OUT humanity, theorists fear after solar observatory shut down



Well, if it's going to do it, do it before next Friday when I have to shell out big bucks for a mandatory certification exam for work....


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I need to stay off of the Internet, this kind of shit keeps me up at night.
> 
> SUPER solar flare to WIPE OUT humanity, theorists fear after solar observatory shut down


Is this the only observatory in the world capable of identifying this "super solar flare"?

My money is still on aliens.  I would've said lizard people but @amlove21 says they aren't real.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Sep 14, 2018)

What about lizard aliens?


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 14, 2018)

runninrunninrunnin said:


> What about lizard aliens?



Duh.  We already _know_ they are real.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 14, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Duh.  We already _know_ they are real.


On the bright side, it doesn't look like they lift or do anything other than abs and cardio. Sooo... we should be good.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 16, 2018)

I've been keeping a loose eye on this story since, well, I've got nothing better to do with my life. 

The place is still closed up but interestingly they're not keeping anyone out- there is footage on youtube of people wandering around and flying a drone around so there can't be any immediate risk to persons or security on site still; there aren't even guards on the gates to stop people. 

One theory that I've seen is that, since the public observation deck is right next to and accesses some kind of tower with comms all over it, that someone might have placed a some kind of collection device aimed at White Sands or the other place (name eludes me right now) since it has LOS to it. Fair theory and would explain the people climbing all over the towers and possibly the helicopter if it had specialised gear in it. But it wouldn't explain why the place would be left abandoned and unguarded.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 16, 2018)

Maybe we were watching 'them' watch us!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 17, 2018)

New Mexico observatory set to reopen after temporary closure over undisclosed security issue


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 17, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> New Mexico observatory set to reopen after temporary closure over undisclosed security issue



Tucker...my mans, we gotta have a chat.  Sunspot not on the Mexico border.  Blackhawks in that area also would not be abnormal should there be a Major training exercise on Fort Bliss, White Sands, or stuff going down a Holloman AFB.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 19, 2018)

So, evidently the "security issue" was child porn? 

Child pornography reason behind Sunspot Observatory closure, according to court documents

I've never heard of shutting down an entire facility, let alone for days, as a result of an employee having child porn on a computer.  Still very odd.


----------



## Dame (Sep 19, 2018)

And what would that have to do with evacuating/shutting down the post office? Not buying it.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 19, 2018)

Dame said:


> And what would that have to do with evacuating/shutting down the post office? Not buying it.


Concur.  It's still aliens.


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2018)

Let's say there's a conspiracy or something going on....HOW FUCKING BAD IS IT WHEN YOU USE CHILD PORN AS THE EXCUSE? Child porn? Not "we ran a meth lab here" or "Al Qaeda" or "illegal biological weapons testing"...but child porn? One of the most heinous things mankind can do is used as the reason behind this closure?

That's one way to do it I guess....


----------



## Box (Sep 20, 2018)

Maybe it was *alien *children - now THAT would be a reason to shut some things down.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 20, 2018)

That would explain why the FBI was involved though, but really weird.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 20, 2018)

I call b.s. on this one....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 20, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> I call b.s. on this one....


I tend to agree.

FBI, Blackhawks, closing the local post-office, zero communication with local PD....

"Kiddyporn" - everyone will understand and who'd dare question that?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 20, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> I call b.s. on this one....


Well, they're blaming the Janitor...oldest trick in the book no?


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 20, 2018)

See my earlier post- interplanetary and inter dimensional child molesters, at it again.... #staywoke


----------



## AWP (Sep 20, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> #staywoke



This deserves a repost.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010189882503950336


----------

